# Is it THAT bad to double up on socks?



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would recommend just rockin it with one pair of snowboard socks. they are designed to be used in a boot. Plus they are made out of a material which will help your feet sweat less so that means no cold toes when riding cause that sucks. No Cotton Socks!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

how big are your feet??? if you don't mind me asking...

i thought i had big feet for a girl (size 9), but i can still get boots in my size. not always the best selection, but they are available.

and yeah, i'd suggest snowboard socks, too. and i've been told thinner is better, but i'm not sure how much that is true or just preference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

A womens 11 1/2. Yeah freakin' huge!!! I can rarely find normal shoes that fit me, much less snowboarding boots. So I'm kinda stuck in men's everything.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tip, find a pair of boots with a moldable liner and make sure you get that done in the shop. Second tip, get a custom footbed made for your boot. A little spendy but worth it's weight in gold. That should help you get a much better fit.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Remeber that some boot manufacturers make a wider boot (like Forum) while other boot companies like Northwave make a narrower boot. If you have not already purchased the boots you may still have a chance to prevent using more than one pair of socks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Slaughterhouse is dead on. Try on several boots and find the ones with a more narrow fit to your foot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

I already have boots. And I had to smile when I read the suggestions because they fulfill 2 of the 3. They are Northwave Five's, they have the moldable liner. Which I did have done. And I really do like them. My heel stays in place it's just the front of my foot that's floating around a bit. But I have to admit when I looked at snowboard specific socks last year I decided to go for something cheaper. Still wool, but they were certainly not padded anywhere. So I'll start there, and when I look for a new boot, maybe next year, I'll try on a bunch!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

which boots were those that i got that had a really narrow foot...umm, damn, i can't think of them  thirtytwo's, maybe? yeah, i think they were thirtytwo so maybe check them out. and yeah, i see what you mean now. checked out thirtytwo's website & all the girl's boot stop at size 10. that sucks!

so then, another question would be...how important is the width fit of a boot? i know you don't want heel lift & you need your toes to be pretty flush, but does it make a difference (other than space=air=coldness) with width room? i would think if the heel & toe fit right the width wouldn't be so important.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

NOoooooo, 32's are anything but narrow. They're about as wide as you can get. (At least, from what I've tried on.) Vans, Atomic, Salomon all make super narrow boots. (Boots small enough to fit my feet...yay!!)

To the OP, are your boot sizes true to your shoe size? Or are you sizing down?

And Jenn: wiggle room= bad, no matter how you look at it. It's more so the rubbing that starts to cause blisters that's the problem, and blisters hurt...ALOT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

ahh, true.

well, they seemed narrow on me. so much so it hurt my arch to ride in them. felt like they were pulling my foot whenever i tried to carve...so yeah, i guess i answered my 2nd question with this answer, lol.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

To the OP: Did you consider getting custom foot beds? Those could potentially help your boot-sizing issues...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> To the OP: Did you consider getting custom foot beds? Those could potentially help your boot-sizing issues...


Nope! I just heard of them yesterday on this thread! I'll look into it. It was mentioned that they were a bit pricey, and I have some budget constraints. So if it's something I want to do it mamy have to wait until next year.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

JolieAmie said:


> I already have boots. And I had to smile when I read the suggestions because they fulfill 2 of the 3. They are Northwave Five's, they have the moldable liner. Which I did have done. And I really do like them. My heel stays in place it's just the front of my foot that's floating around a bit. But I have to admit when I looked at snowboard specific socks last year I decided to go for something cheaper. Still wool, but they were certainly not padded anywhere. So I'll start there, and when I look for a new boot, maybe next year, I'll try on a bunch!


Northwave Fives? Nice!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmmmm I always hear conflicting stories.

I always wear a silk liner. Very thin and very soft. I have always done this and it has always been great. I am sure this could start a huge depart but I like the silk liners.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

JolieAmie said:


> Nope! I just heard of them yesterday on this thread! I'll look into it. It was mentioned that they were a bit pricey, and I have some budget constraints. So if it's something I want to do it mamy have to wait until next year.


If you can't get custom foot beds, then go to a ski/snowboard shop, and ask if they have Superfeet. The stock insoles in any boot tend to be really crappy anyhow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

My forum have a nice heat molded liner and also a removable arch support! Sweet!


----------

